# What do you think?



## Rick Rothstein (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it just me, or does this seem ridiculous to anyone else as well...

XPS 18 Portable All-in-One

I mean, it is just a big friggin' tablet (albeit a powerful one) right (I see no DVD player when looking at the video)? I think I would just rather have a large screened laptop (touch capable which is the trend now) that closed like a clam shell to protect the screen and includes a DVD player.


----------



## ArthriticPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

It's not just you...it's far too big to be considered as a tablet! (which is what they are trying to do I think)

On the plus side however, I like the fact that it's a portable PC so it can easily be relocated. Other than that..nah!

AP.


----------



## shg (Apr 1, 2013)

We have an iPad, and I enjoy it. I also like the non-reflective surface on my laptop, though, and misery and sadness will follow all the days of he who layeth his finger thereon. 

IMO, they are two different tools for different purposes.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 2, 2013)

shg said:


> ...misery and sadness will follow all the days of he who layeth his finger thereon.


 

It winds me up no end when someone touches my screen with their grubby paws! I should keep a cigar cutter next to my monitor just in case!


----------



## Smitty (Apr 2, 2013)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> It winds me up no end when someone touches my screen with their grubby paws! I should keep a cigar cutter next to my monitor just in case!



My wife and daughter are the worst at that.  For some reason they can't seem to tell the difference between touchscreen and non-touchscreen.


----------



## James Snyder (Apr 2, 2013)

A clamshell design lets you use your lap or any surface (even beds,etc.), but this design has two stubby little legs to hold it up and would require being propped against something or a flat smooth surface. I vote clamshell...


----------



## TinaP (Apr 2, 2013)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> It winds me up no end when someone touches my screen with their grubby paws! I should keep a cigar cutter next to my monitor just in case!



I used to work with a woman who pointed with her pen.  We could always tell when she had been near a screen.  Occasionally she would tap someone on the shoulder and ruin their shirt.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 3, 2013)

As a speaker at Excel seminars and training events I have learned to wear black shirts!  I spend so much time at the flip chart and white board...  Occasionally I'd get the ink on my shirt and that ink doesn't wash out!  I ruined my best (most expensive) shirt that way.  Maybe I should wear an apron?!  

Saaaay Bill, how about some MrExcel aprons to add to your online shop?


----------



## James Snyder (Apr 3, 2013)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> As a speaker at Excel seminars and training events I have learned to wear black shirts!  I spend so much time at the flip chart and white board...  Occasionally I'd get the ink on my shirt and that ink doesn't wash out!  I ruined my best (most expensive) shirt that way.  Maybe I should wear an apron?!
> 
> Saaaay Bill, how about some MrExcel aprons to add to your online shop?



...black, of course!


----------

